
Liberating ECommerce: Public Market and the New Commercial Commons - kjerstin
https://medium.com/public-market/liberating-ecommerce-public-market-the-new-commercial-commons-f71e176328f3
======
cjarguello
Over half of sellers on Amazon do the entire shipping process themselves.
Imagine wrapping up all your products Amazon branding before sending it in the
mail. Humiliating.

They already take their cut, can they at least they have the decency to let
your brand/business be seen.

Reminds me a a chapter title from the book "THE FOUR: The Hidden DNA of
Amazon, Apple, Facebook, and Google"

 __" Alexa, how do we kill brands?" __

Scary.

------
wubledoo
While $120B is generated in revenue by independent merchants selling online,
only 20K vendors on Amazon generate >$1M per year. Less than 2% of their
merchants!!! There's not enough margin in for any business with less than $1M
in revenue to build a real business (ie: hire people, spend money to market
and scale). This is HUGE!

------
sharemywin
Who decides the protocol/schema updates? Does each seller have their own
schema? Are the loyalty tokens trade-able?

~~~
wubledoo
Great question. I am assuming 'schema' in the context of your question is that
which supports the 'data' from a seller. Public Inventory will release with an
extensive enough schema that supports what is already available categorically
speaking. Our vision is such that a seller will map their data to what is
implemented. We realize there will be a need to extend for what can't be
accounted for at this time and we will do so dynamically. The specific
mechanism for this is an active discussion. In regards to tokens, the
generation event has yet to take place, and thus they are not yet grant-able
or trade-able. Please join us on Telegram
[https://t.me/publicmrkt](https://t.me/publicmrkt) or follow us on Twitter
@publicmrkt to get updates as we make them.

------
sochanger
This is super cool. I can see a strategy like this working to disrupt a number
of 2 sides network monopolies.

~~~
kjerstin
Glad you think so. It basically removes the two-sided nature of eCommerce
network effects. Democratizes access to the data that create monopoly lock-
ins.

------
jhadley23
Exciting stuff!

~~~
wubledoo
Thanks! We certainly think so!

